# Mythbusters testing cat herding myth?



## trickyspark (Aug 16, 2008)

I've already confirmed that myth.



They meet me at my car and will follow me anywhere, well until I feed them. A few continue to follow me after eating for some petting.

They live at a barn a mile or two from my home. People have abandoned them over the years. I can't do much for them, but I do try to keep them fed.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I absolutely love this photo. They look wonderful. It's not easy getting cats together for a group shot. I like all the tails in the air, ha ha.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

The way we "herd" our 2 kittens is getting out the treat jar. When they hear the jingle/jingle of treats in the jar they both arrive and I'm guessing would follow it around the house if we chose to do so.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I watched mythbusters last night, dealing with the 'Cat Herding' question-It was hilarious!!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

i've kept the cat-herding super bowl add bookmarked for years...


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Are the cats spayed/neutered? Most look related...


----------

